# How to block foreign domain names(.hk,.cn etc)



## Ulshy55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm new to the forumn. I work for a smaller company in PA and we're currently working on improving our security on our systems, and we want to block certain foreign domaions such as .hk, .cn etc because of the malware etc on a lot of those sites, but i can't figure out how. I know i can block certain sites if i list them, but we want to block anyone from going to any site with the domain being .hk, .cn etc.

We mainly use internet explorer, and we are using AVG anti-virus.

Can anyone help? Thanks a lot.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try setting up restrictions in your router. What is the make/model of the router, that will help here.


----------

